# Your tech support stinks, so I called the ISIS help desk and they were helpful



## drmike (Nov 18, 2015)

Source: http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/paris-terror-attacks/isis-has-help-desk-terrorists-staffed-around-clock-n464391


NBC News has learned that ISIS is using a web-savvy new tactic to expand its global operational footprint -- a 24-hour Jihadi Help Desk to help its foot soldiers spread its message worldwide, recruit followers and launch more attacks on foreign soil.


Counterterrorism analysts affiliated with the U.S. Army tell NBC News that the ISIS help desk, manned by a half-dozen senior operatives around the clock, was established with the express purpose of helping would-be jihadists use encryption and other secure communications in order to evade detection by law enforcement and intelligence authorities.


Take that you lowend* providers.  24/7/365 support and done by senior folks.  If ISIS can do it, so can you lazy


----------



## tonyg (Nov 18, 2015)

That has all the makings of a hilarious SNL skit.


----------



## graeme (Nov 21, 2015)

So how come the terrorist attacking Paris did not use any encryption at all?

I think it is a fake story to justify encryption restrictions.


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 21, 2015)

graeme said:


> So how come the terrorist attacking Paris did not use any encryption at all?
> 
> I think it is a fake story to justify encryption restrictions.





Down how do they go off radar so much if it wasn't true? Some people don't follow the rules and that helps us find out how they are communicating and who's involved, like you should use SSL, how many sites out there still don't?


----------



## HN-Matt (Nov 21, 2015)

graeme said:


> So how come the terrorist attacking Paris did not use any encryption at all?
> 
> I think it is a fake story to justify encryption restrictions.



Maybe they were using the new False Flag help desk.


----------



## Munzy (Nov 21, 2015)

Anyone have a link to there helpdesk ?


----------



## HN-Matt (Nov 21, 2015)

drmike said:


> Counterterrorism analysts affiliated with the U.S. Army tell NBC News that the ISIS help desk, manned by a half-dozen senior operatives around the clock, was established with the express purpose of helping would-be jihadists use encryption and other secure communications in order to evade detection by law enforcement and intelligence authorities.



Considering what ISIS 'actually is' and what is, for the most part, responsible for contributing to and sustaining its historical becoming, is their help desk also manned by USUS?


----------

